# Afghanistan/Iraq in 2014



## Hockey (Dec 28, 2013)

Looking to hear from some folks that have some knowledge of what the outlook for contract positions for Paramedics in Afghanistan or Iraq will look like in 2014.  I understand OHS is currently the big name in Afghanistan, but curious how long they are contracted through.

What are some other companies that are running strong into 2014 in that region?  CHS? 

Seriously looking at going in February or March.  Not really looking for a PSD gig unless its a really good offer.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 28, 2013)

Can't you just stay put? Lol Michigan isn't THAT bad


----------



## Hockey (Jan 3, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Can't you just stay put? Lol Michigan isn't THAT bad



Nope lol

Just looking for an experience and to make some money to get everything paid off


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 5, 2014)

Is your Taliban membership paid up?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 5, 2014)

Most PSD jobs seem like they require LE, military or Corrections experience. 

Maybe try and get into contact with akflightmedic or expatmedic I know they both are/were contracting for a while. I think they both are actually.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jan 5, 2014)

Try akf, I stick to the GCC countries only. Akf should have better info on the rest of the middle east.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 5, 2014)

Frontier Medex - www.frontiermedex.com
RMSI - www.rmsi-medicalsolutions.com
Blue Crescent Medical Service - www.bcm-medical.com
CHS
OHS
TMH


----------



## Hockey (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks akf.  Just looking for base operations and clinical type so.  If you need someone, gimme a shout.  Thanks again!


----------



## Hockey (Jan 8, 2014)

expatmedic0 said:


> try akf, i stick to the gcc countries only. Akf should have better info on the rest of the middle east.





gcc?


----------



## Anjel (Jan 8, 2014)

Gulf Cooperation Council.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 10, 2014)

Kuwait, Saudi, Emirates, Oman, Qatar, Bahrain.
Those are GCC countries. AKA jobs that are more similar (as in not as dangerous) to US medic roles as opposed to the "tacticool" merc medics like you probably imagine in Iraq and Afghanistan. Even that is not an accurate portrayal of the gigs.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jan 11, 2014)

Speaking of Oman and Bahrain, anyone know of anything in those countries? Do they use western medics for much of anything, or just private on site oil rig medics?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 11, 2014)

You know I've yet to hear of anything in Bahrain or Oman. Might be something to investigate.


----------



## dutemplar (Feb 11, 2014)

Certainly looking overseas also, haven't been over for a few years and that was a tacticool team leader (who happened to be a medic).  

Looking for civilian side, have some experience but don't care to be carrying an M4/HK416 anymore.  Would like to take a fiancee (yes, will be married before going) with.    

Preferably a country I can take a wee dram of Balvenie with, but worst case there are vacations.


----------



## pcbguy (Feb 20, 2014)

Hey Hockey!

OHS has some openings right now and depending on your experience DynCorp does also.

If you have any Law Enforcement exp then you can try Triple Canopy(Iraq), Academi(Afghan) or even SOC.

There are also some opening in Qatar and Saudi. They don't pay as well but still not to bad. 

I don't know if it's okay to post a link but there is a good blog that is updated daily with listings. It is internationalmedicjobs.blogspot.com

I was with CHS in Iraq for a couple of years and am now in Afghan. The jobs are out there but they aren't as plentiful as they once were.


----------



## akflightmedic (Feb 20, 2014)

This is another good job board here...for overseas/international work.

http://remotemedicjobs.blogspot.com...3-08-06T03:00:00+02:00&max-results=5#PageNo=4


----------

